# FUI!



## addy25

Hey Guys. Got another one here, not too sure if it is abbreviation for something. I get "I" from google translator.


Thank you!


----------



## Archimec

*fui* = _I went_ :  (eu) *fui* ao Brasil (verb *ir*)    _I went to Brasil_
       = _I was_ : (eu) *fui* bem recebido (verb *ser*)  _I was well received_

( Espero não estar errado...)


----------



## Nonstar

Adding to Archimec.
_(Eu) fui_.
As far as I know, this would translate into English as something like 'I'm outta here'. Or rather, 'I'm gone'.

Or something to that extent.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Nonstar said:


> Adding to Archimec.
> _(Eu) fui_.
> As far as I know, this would translate into English as something like 'I'm outta here'. Or rather, 'I'm gone'.
> 
> Or something to that extent.



In other words: bye bye!


----------



## Vanda

And many times you'll see it like (in sms I do that a lot):
fuuuuuuuuiiii.


----------



## Istriano

It's the past simple with the meaning of immediate future.


----------



## Fericire

Basically, "fui" = see ya


----------



## machadinho

The usage of _fui!_ is reminiscent of francophones' usage of /a'le/ just before leaving. I don't know how to spell this _"aller" _though.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Why are you guys so sure what FUI means? 
There is no context at all. Maybe it was text that was typed as part of an ongoing chat. 

Maybe, it's English.

FUI	Fake User Interface 

FUI	Flying Under the Influence or
FUI	Floating Under the Influence or
FUI	Facebooking Under the Influence

and my favorite

FUI	Frequently Used Initials



For EN beginners


----------



## machadinho

What about the exclamation mark?


----------



## GamblingCamel

machadinho said:


> What about the exclamation mark?



Haven't you ever had one too many caipirinhas late at night while facebooking ???

The next morning, didn't you post on your wall 


*FUI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


?


----------



## machadinho

I am not on Facebook! 
Fuuuuiiii!!!


----------



## GamblingCamel

machadinho said:


> I am not on Facebook!
> Fuuuuiiii!!!


I'm not on Facebook, either.

_We're just two faceless souls, meeting in a faceless corner of the Matrix.
_


----------



## Archimec

What about *F*uck*U* (whoever)*!*?
But it seems that addy25 was trying to translate FUI! (PT) into EN, and got plenty of information.
By the way, I never heard that in Portugal, but that was a long time ago.
FUI!... (I like it)


----------



## anaczz

Essa forma de "despedida" começou a ser usada em salas de "chats" e outras formas de conversa pela internet e significa que é mesmo a última mensagem. Geralmente a pessoa "tecla" fui e desconecta-se imediatamente. Ou seja, não vale a pena enviar mais mensagens pois ele(a) já foi embora.


----------



## englishmania

^Exacto, no MSN. 
It's used in Portugal too, Archimec. It's not FUI, it's "fui" (gone!).


----------



## machadinho

Sim, é verdade. E há também aqueles automóveis, muito glamorosos, que trazem um adesivo na traseira: _FUI!! _A gente pensa, _vai meu filho... vai logo...
_


----------



## GamblingCamel

machadinho said:


> E há também aqueles automóveis, muito glamorosos, que trazem um adesivo na traseira:
> _FUI!! _A gente pensa, *vai meu filho... vai logo...
> *


----------



## machadinho

I found no photo to illustrate that. Many cars in Brazil have _fui!! _written in big, white, slanted letters in the rear. Suppose you're stucked in a traffic jam, and the car just in front of you says _fui!!, _but remains there for the next 20 minutes. Whether that's funny or infuriating turns on your mood.


----------



## Carfer

Archimec said:


> By the way, I never heard that in Portugal, but that was a long time ago.


 
Nem eu tampouco. E, se visse ou ouvisse, ficaria a olhar como boi para palácio, sem entender nada. FUI????!!!!


----------



## englishmania

É algo que se usa mais no MSN. Pelo menos, não me lembro de ouvir isso ao vivo. E penso ser uma coisa geracional.

Como a anaczz disse, muitas vezes é aquela última mensagem no MSN, depois de demorarmos algum tempo a despedir-nos (porque entretanto dissemos mais uma coisa e a conversa prolongou-se), e finalmente dizemos à pessoa que está do outro lado que agora é que é, fomos embora de vez, não vale a pena escrever mais.

Muitas vezes, depois de uma pessoa dizer "fui", a outra pessoa ainda se despede de novo e recebe o aviso de que a primeira já está _offline_.


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> É algo que se usa mais no MSN. /QUOTE]
> 
> Então é isso. Efectivamente, deixei de usar o MSN há meia dúzia de anos, deve ser coisa mais recente.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Não sei se essa expressão surgiu ligada à internet, tenho minhas dúvidas. Aqui no Rio se usa com alguma frequência há alguns anos:

_Aí galera, fui!_

Assim como outras do tipo:

Partiu
Tiupar (partiu ao contrário)

Essa, apesar de estar na terceira pessoa, é dita por quem está indo embora.


----------



## anaczz

Pois, agora é difícil saber quem veio primeiro, não é? Mas o "fui"  internético também já vem de há alguns anos; lembro disso ainda dos tempos do auge do ICQ, há uns 15 anos atrás...


----------



## GOODVIEW

anaczz said:


> Pois, agora é difícil saber quem veio primeiro, não é? Mas o "fui"  internético também já vem de há alguns anos; lembro disso ainda dos tempos do auge do ICQ, há uns 15 anos atrás...



Talvez você tenha razão, pensando bem, faz mais sentido que tenha sido usado primeiro nesses programas de bate-papo para dizer: não adianta teclar mais nada porque eu não estou nem aqui!


----------



## Audie

Após dedicar-me a mais uma aprofundada pesquisa internética, informo que, cerca de 20 anos atrás (1990/1991), um personagem de uma novela global utilizava o "_Fui_!". Neste link sobre bordões, afirma-se que o ator "_caça palavras e frases na periferia carioca para ajudar a criação de bordões em novelas._"


----------



## anaczz

Parece que isso foi em 1996, ou seja, foi mesmo há 15 anos atrás.
Em todo o caso, está transferido o título honorário de Miss Marple para a Audie!!


----------



## englishmania

Bem me parecia que tinha surgido primeiro no Brasil...


----------



## Audie

anaczz said:


> Parece que isso foi em 1996, ou seja, foi mesmo há 15 anos atrás.
> Em todo o caso, está transferido o título honorário de Miss Marple para a Audie!!


Ah, não. Esse título é pessoal e intransferível! Eu me viro bem é no campo da assistência. E, nesse caso, de duplo sentido. Eu (como muitos aqui, claro) sabia que havia um personagem com esse bordão. Fiquei surpresa foi com a informação da data de 1990. Tinha a impressão de que era algo mais recente, mas '_o tempo passa, o tempo voa..._'


----------

